# Honey comb



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

If you rubber band the comb honey to a frame, will the bees reattach it. Remember we are in SE TX, still in high to mid 70s at night, goldern rod and other stuff is just thinking of blooming, so we should have at least a couple weeks of good flow. The commercial guys are just starting to show up with boxes they are going to overwinter here.


----------



## RonnieS (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, they will attach it. I helped on some cut outs as late as October last year, and they all worked out well.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

And they will remove the rubberbands for you afterwards, very helpful bees are...


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You'll be fine. You'd be surprised how fast they will attach it. It does help however to cut the comb to fit snug. Sometimes it is impossible though.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks I knew they would do it with brood comb. Was not sure about honey comb. Seemed like they would but the experts are here to share their knowledge. 

Thanks


----------

